# Dorico 3.5 Pro - Any feature like Track Versions (Cubase ) for individual players



## Paul Jelfs (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi ,

I tried to search the Dorico manual, but came up with nothing in regards to what i am looking for.

I am writing for a WW Quintet, and I would like to try a few different ideas for the Flute player, before committing to the score and printing etc 

Is there any way to have multiple "Takes" or "Sketches" for an Individual instrument, that can be easily swapped out to Audition ? 

Basically what I am looking for is what Cubase calls Tracks Versions - where i can score, and listen back to different ideas for my flute part , by just switching the version, until i am satisfied. 

Hope i have got my point across. As i am quite new to Dorico , the only other way i can see is re-copying the piece at a different location , and comparing, or adding multiple Flute players, muting the ones i don't want to hear, and then deleting the ones i dont like at the end ? 

Anyone have a better way ?


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 21, 2020)

You can easily have 3 different Flute parts, and then just select which one of them you want to show in your full score (for viewing, playback or printing).


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Sep 21, 2020)

I am using Noteperformer - So i need to mute the Flutes i am not using , and then choose a different Solo flute. Sorry for being a Novice, but is there a simple way of doing the above ? 

Does it involve just de selecting the parts i do not want in the Flow (Setup) . and they will not play or show ?


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 21, 2020)

Create 3 different Flute players. In Setup mode, select your Flow, then on the left side, select which Players to show (e.g. Flute 3 & the 4 other Woodwinds). Now you'll only see and hear those 5 instruments. To change "versions" go back and select Flute 2 and unselect Flute 3.

Or, just create 3 different Flows, each containing the different Flute parts you want.


----------



## gyprock (Sep 21, 2020)

You can also use custom layouts. Normally you see the full score by default but you can create any combination of players and flows eg
Layout 1: Flow 1 with strings only
Layout 2: Flow 2 with stings and brass only
Layout 3: Flow 2 with Fl1, Celeste and Tuba only
Layout 4: Flow 1 with Fl1, Fl2, Ob1 only

Do a search on YouTube for Dorico custom layouts


----------



## Bollen (Sep 21, 2020)

Hmmmm...! For this particular problem I would prefer to use different flows. What @jamwerks suggested is the easiest workflow: 

- create as many flutes as you'd like to have versions of
- duplicate flow as many times as you'd like to have versions of
- delete unwanted flutes from each version
- finally deselect unwanted flows from the layouts you want to print

Alternatively for faster auditioning you can simply create as many flutes as you want on the same score, mute in the mixer and then simply delete them/hide them from the flow in the Setup window when you're done.


----------

